# Sodium silicate



## Joe (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone has experience using sodium silicate (waterglass). If so, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## GeeDub (Feb 20, 2009)

Just ordered a sample for another project of mine. 
When I get it, I plan to also try a separation experiment:
Remember those magic crystals ads in the back of old comic books? Want to see if my waste solutions will separate into different colored products.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 20, 2009)

Joe, were you wanting it for a binder of sorts in a homemade refractory mix?
I found a recipie for this is why I ask.
Randy


----------

